# Windows 7 - "Speichern unter..." - Verhalten



## trabiator601 (7. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich in Windows 7 ein Dokument (OpenOffice oder auch CAD) öffne und den "Speichern unter"-Dialog nutze, wird als Speicherort nicht die Quelle der Originaldatei genutzt, sondern der Pfad unter welchem ich zuvor "Speichern unter" verwendet habe. Windows XP zeigt da ein anderes (für mich logischeres) Verhalten.

Unsere Leute suchen ständig Dateien, weil sie aus versehen im falschen Projektordner gelandet sind.

Lässt sich das "Speichern unter" so einstellen, dass es wie in XP funktioniert?

Danke und Grüße

Steffen


----------

